# Promo cartes iTunes - 50 %



## jcm78 (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà une promo très interressante !!!!
50 % de réduc sur les cartes iTunes de 50 Euros
Chez Carrefour, du 6 au 12 octobre 2010 

http://www.promo-conso.net/page.php?x=pcar061010_1_044

Faites des réserves !!

Bonne journée,

jcm


----------



## vhk (4 Octobre 2010)

wo! 50%! 
 pas mal du tout

Merci pour l'info!


----------



## arbaot (4 Octobre 2010)

du 14 au 30 octobre chez géant Casino pour une carte 25&#8364; acheté une 15&#8364; offerte


----------



## Toximityx (6 Octobre 2010)

La réserve est faite :


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

J'en ai pris 4, mais je me tâte pour en prendre plus. Je vais réfléchir, mais quelle promo intéressante*!


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2010)

Quand je vois le nombre de restrictions dans le catalogue, je me demande s'il y a un seul Carrefour à Lyon qui le propose ...


----------



## Toximityx (6 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Quand je vois le nombre de restrictions dans le catalogue, je me demande s'il y a un seul Carrefour à Lyon qui le propose ...



Que : 10 Troyes La Chapelle-Saint-Luc - 20 Ajaccio - 69 Villeurbanne - 71 Chalon Nord - 75 Paris Auteuil qui sont interdits.. ici à Lille Carrefour le propose (Cf mon post précédant)



gwen a dit:


> J'en ai pris 4, mais je me tâte pour en prendre plus. Je vais réfléchir, mais quelle promo intéressante*!



En effet, j'ai fait une demande sur Twitter et beaucoup de personnes intéressées.. j'ai fait un achat de gros


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> j'ai fait un achat de gros



C'est à dire ?


----------



## vhk (6 Octobre 2010)

Pareil 4 pour moi. J'irais surement en prendre d'autre pour moi, et comme cadeaux pour les fêtes!
(sisi c'est bientot noel!!!!)


----------



## Toximityx (6 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est à dire ?



Ben 4 et un ami 40


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Ben 4 et un ami 40


----------



## Mecyr (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il faut avoir la carte de fidélité de Carrefour pour bénéficier de cette offre car je suis intéressé mais je n'ai pas la carte...

merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2010)

Non, non, c'est ouvert à tout le monde.


----------



## Mecyr (7 Octobre 2010)

OK merci

Une autre question me vient : est-il possible d'utiliser des cartes itunes pour acheter du matériel ? Un mac ou un Ipod à moitié prix !!! Bon j'imagine que la réponse est négative


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2010)

Non puisque ce n'est pas en vente sur iTunes


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Que : 10 Troyes La Chapelle-Saint-Luc - 20 Ajaccio - 69 Villeurbanne - 71 Chalon Nord - 75 Paris Auteuil qui sont interdits.. ici à Lille Carrefour le propose (Cf mon post précédant)



Tu rigoles ? Il y a une page entière de restrictions !!!

_LES PRODUITS PORTANT LA MENTION i NE SONT PAS DISPONIBLES DANS LES MAGASINS SUIVANTS :
10 Troyes La Chapelle-Saint-Luc - 13 Port-de-Bouc - 20 Ajaccio - 26 Montélimar - 45 Orléans Place dArc - 46 Cahors- 59 Armentières /Condé-sur-lEscaut /Hazebrouck - 62 Saint-Martin-au-Laërt - 69 Villeurbanne - 71 Chalon Nord - 75 Paris Auteuil - 76 Fécamp - 77 Montereau - 78 Limay - 85 La Roche-sur-Yon Route des Sables - 89 Sens Maillot - 93 Saint-Denis - 94 Villejuif


LES PRODUITS PORTANT LA MENTION i NE SONT PAS DISPONIBLE S DANS LA LISTE CI-DESSUS NI DANS LES MAGASINS SUIVANTS :
01 Bourg-en-Bresse/Ferney-Voltaire/Segny - 02 Château-Thierry/Laon - 03 Cusset/Montluçon/Moulins - 04 Digne-les-Bains - 06 Nice TNL - 09 Pamiers - 13 Châteauneuf-lès-Martigues/La Ciotat/Marseille Bonneveine - 14 Caen - 16 Soyaux - 18 Vierzon - 22 Guingamp/Paimpol - 23 Guéret - 24 Bergerac/Périgueux - 25 Besançon Chalezeule - 29 Quimper - 30 Beaucaire /Uzès - 32 Auch - 33 La Teste/Libourne - 34 Saint-Jean-de-Védas - 35 Fougères/Saint-Malo - 38 Salaise-sur-Sanne/Voiron - 40 Dax /Mont-de-Marsan / Tarnos - 42 Feurs/Mably - 44 Nantes Beaulieu /Nantes Saint-Herblain - 49 Cholet/Angers Grand-Maine - 50 Avranches /Cherbourg - 51 Épernay/Reims Cernay/Reims Tinqueux - 53 Laval - 56 Lorient - 57 Thionville - 59 Fourmies /Lille/Maubeuge/Saint-Pol-sur-Mer - 61 Alençon - 62 Aire-sur-la-Lys /Auchy-les-Mines/Berck/Calais - 63 Riom/Thiers - 64 Saint-Jean-de-Luz - 66 Argelès-sur-Mer - 69 Francheville/Lyon La Part-Dieu/Vaulx-en-Velin - 73 Chambéry Bassens - 74 Cluses /Margencel/Sallanches - 76 Gruchet-le-Valasse - 77 Champs-sur-Marne - 79 Niort - 82 Moissac - 83 Draguignan/Toulon Mayol /Trans-en-Provence - 84 Avignon/Orange - 87 Limoges Corgnac/Saint-Junien - 89 Sens Voulx - 91 É tampes /Sainte-Geneviève-des-Bois - 92 Gennevilliers - 93 Montreuil /Noisy-le-Grand/Stains - 94 Bercy /LHaÿ-les-Roses - 95 LIsle-Adam/Sannois - 99 Monaco


Les produits non alimentaires des pages 36 à 72 de ce catalogue ne sont pas disponibles dans les magasins suivants : :
10 Troyes La Chapelle-Saint-Luc - 20 Ajaccio - 69 Villeurbanne - 71 Chalon Nord - 75 Paris Auteuil

Ce catalogue nest pas valable dans les magasins suivants :
10 Troyes La Chapelle-Saint-Luc - 20 Ajaccio - 69 Villeurbanne - 71 Chalon Nord - 75 Paris Auteuil

Ce catalogue nest pas valable dans les magasins Carrefour Planet dÉcully et Vénissieux, ni dans les boutiques ni les stations-service sur autoroutes._

Donc tu vois on vire les deux Carrefour Planet Ecully et Vénissieux, Francheville/Lyon La Part-Dieu/Vaulx-en-Velin/Villeurbanne ...

Bref il reste quoi ?


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2010)

Méfiance avec les vendeurs de cartes iTunes, j'ai l'impression que certains ont fait des stocks chez carrefour de carte 50 euros à -50% et les vendent 35 euros (à -30%), se faisant 10 euros par carte. 

Je trouve cela quand même un peu dégoutant ...


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2010)

Ça s'appelle du business, rien de choquant là-dedans.


----------



## emink (16 Octobre 2010)

Mouais... 3 visites à Carrouf Annecy, impossible d'obtenir ces cartes, pas activées aux caisses. Bref, entubage, quand tu nous tiens.
Ces marchands de soupe n'ont aucune pudeur, aucune vergogne. Beurk.


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2010)

Dison que la promo est finie depuis 4 jours, donc cela me semble logique que cela ne fonctionne " plus ".

Pour moi, aucun souci, sur les 6 cartes achetées, toutes ont fonctionnées. Du premier jour de la promo au dernier.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2010)

Je me suis contenté de celle de Casino. Par contre l'activation en caisse est un truc de malade, je comprend pas comment Apple a pu faire ça ...


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2010)

Toutes les cartes-cadeaux sont dans ce cas. Une protection contre le vole. Mais bon, la procédure est simple quand même. La caissière scan le code-barre pour le prix, puis le code pour l'activation.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Toutes les cartes-cadeaux sont dans ce cas. Une protection contre le vole. Mais bon, la procédure est simple quand même. La caissière scan le code-barre pour le prix, puis le code pour l'activation.



Je n'ai pris que 6 cartes (3*25 + les 3*15 offerts), et la caissière a failli devenir folle ... le scan ne marchait qu'une fois sur trois 

Elle a ajouté que j'étais le premier a profiter de cette promo (j'étais à celui à coté de Cogolin) et qu'elle espérait ne pas en voir d'autre


----------



## Toximityx (28 Octobre 2010)

Le gouvernement vient d'inventer la promo cartes iTunes Carrefour à vie... http://www.igen.fr/itunes/la-carte-musique-debarque-sur-itunes-20784


----------

